# Drowning dog.....



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Sooner or later it was bound to happen I suppose.

Damn dog [Sky] ended up in the pool tonight. Thankfully I managed, just, to get there in time and pull her out. Bloody heavy a limp and soaking wet German Shepperd........

We have one of those pools that have an edge that drops off...."endless" are they are called? I have left it for a few weeks so water had dropped a foot or so and it was changing colour....greenish tint......I was going to drain it tomorrow for repair/service, pump and tile work and re-fill for the winter.

The old girl [dog] has taken to laying on the edge of the pool looking out over the valley. Cool night, big moon.....I think she fell asleep and rolled in.

I had just got off the phone to Sonesta [dogs too Morocco topic] and heard splashing. Debbie sometime has a cool dip before bed....then I remembered the state of the water and realised it would not be her.

I rushed to the pool....but she had sunk and I couldn't see her. Debbie heard me shout and jump in and turned on pool lights.....thinking I had gone nuts.........I found her floating near the bottom and got her above the surface, just in time....Pushed the water out and blow down her mouth.......Phewww, close call.

So know she has best chair and wrapped in fluffy towels......and loads of fuss........

Me? Heart attack I think!

.


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

How awful! Thank goodness for your quick thinking. Glad all ok now.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

well done


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Phew!! Scary stuff. Attention seeking behaviour carried a bit too far!!??

On the grounds that, in my experience, dogs don't learn from their mistakes (my lurcher has had so many stitch-ups at the vets she looks like a patchwork quilt) perhaps a lifejacket might be a good idea?? You can get them for dogs. Might be good for the old ticker too :wink: 

Pat


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

All's well that ends well, and I'm glad all ended well. 
Wobby


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

What a terrible fright for you both, bit suprised she 'sank' most dogs would have paddled about, but I guess if she is old its understandable.

Poor old girl, she deserves love and cuddles, have you thought of having a safety net accross the pool??


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Good on you for kowng what to do matey.
You would have been distraught if the worst had happened.

Medal award i think

Phill


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

What an awful experience for you, glad it had a happy ending.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

"Sky"....The dog.....has woken up late and is very "sheepish".

And STINKS :?

The pool is now drained, I was going to do that anyway. So next time one falls in its a broken neck......not drowned :roll:

I did think some time ago about a cover but thought they would just walk on it as then sink. They do "Kiddy Nets" but again thought they would fall in and get tangled.......so a fence I think!

My fault really, I went for the "No Fear" option.......[see below, if it works]

http://s162.photobucket.com/albums/t245/detourer/?action=view&current=ADogsLife-1.jpg

.


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Dog rescue*

I would have done exactly the same thing if it were my dog or the wife, but if it was the neighbour's cat I'm not so sure.
Well done, thanks for posting.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oh dear Ray I am so sorry to hear about what happened to your dog and I am so pleased to hear she is making a good recovery. Just goes to show just how easily accidents can happen and I think the fence idea sounds like an excellent solution. It doesn't bear thinking about when you consider what could have happened to Sky and I feel bad knowing that your back was only turned due to trying to help me out too and I would never have forgiven myself if something serious or fatal had happened to Sky whilst you were busy on the phone to me!

Keep us informed of her progress.

Love and Hugs

Sonesta x


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Of course, not your fault Sonesta.......But if you would like the vet bill :wink:

As you know, we have in fact 11 dogs.......drained the pool yesterday, now they have all taken to living in the big empty hole............can't win :roll:.........

Off to Morocco Sunday [group is mostly MHF members], I think I will take "Sky" with me.........

..


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I dunno dogs - who'd have em????? As for the vets bill - I hope its cheap as we have a new motorhome to pay for?

By the way - I just love your signature Ray and must say I think you have got it spot on and oh what a fabulous approach to life?  

Enjoy your trip to 'the land of the smiling faces' and I am sure Sky has earned herself a much needed trip away too!

Have fun!

Sue

PS. We still cannot decide where to go for our 6 week autumn trip and we are both so tempted at the thoughts of returning to Morocco but we think it may have to be either Italy or the Andalucia area of Spain this time but which one do we choose that is the problem? Trouble is i want to visit so many places and just cannot make my mind up! Oh I don't know - decisions, decisions! :roll:


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Sur wrote..........PS. We still cannot decide where to go for our 6 week autumn trip and we are both so tempted at the thoughts of returning to Morocco but we think it may have to be either Italy or the Andalucia area of Spain this time but which one do we choose that is the problem? Trouble is i want to visit so many places and just cannot make my mind up! Oh I don't know - decisions, decisions!


Do you know how many would like to have that problem........ :lol: 

Decision made with Sky..........Loaded dog food, bed, treats, leads 'n Toys etc......more stuff than me..... 

Yes,........go to the grave and think "I wish I had done that".........I think not :wink: 

.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Oh Ray, poor Sky and poor you, what a fright.

Our very old dog (half JR and half border collie) was nearly 16 years old when he experienced a similar experience. He had always been fascinated by our small garden pond and used to stand at the edge and put a paw in and try to paddle the frogs or pond skaters his way. Hours he would spend walking round and round until someone shouted at him to come away.

One of the slabs must have worked loose around the edge unfortunately and when he had sneaked off to have another go at frog baiting in tumbled the loose slab with Zakky following looking terrified and totally unprepared for the green slimy pond weed and mud.

Muggins here had to haul him out - as you say weighing twice as much and twice as slippery. The smell was truly awful. He had bits of pond life crawling all over him and it shook his confidence so much he never indulged in his favourite pastime quite as much again. Poor old chap, I do miss him, he was such a character.

Thanks for reminding me of that, sorry your poor Sky's case was so much more serious, but glad she is safe and well now.

Maura


----------

